# Drawain's Artblog



## drawain (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey, since I kept spamming my art in the "What have you submitted to FA recently?" thread I thought my own thread could make sense. (I hope they are allowed here.) I included a selection from my gallery below and will use this thread to post recent artworks in the future.

So I am an Illustration student from Germany, enjoying all kinds of media. I'm a very curious person when it comes to art and I try out a lot, even if some stuff is still at it's first baby-steps:
3D modeling, sculpting, fursuit headbase building, sewing, needlefelting, tablet weaving, 2D animation and of course drawing and painting. And there's a lot I still wanna try out...
I currently roam in the semi-professional level and hope I can one day fully live off my art, the day when I'm finished studying.

If you want to add me to your watchlist: Userpage of drawain -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Emerald_raven (Jun 14, 2017)

Wow ! Just wow ! Awesome work !


----------



## drawain (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank you very much!


----------



## drawain (Jun 17, 2017)

I finished the commission for Ravegeam!

Clean version: www.furaffinity.net: REFSHEET COMMISSION // Ravegeam by Drawain
NSFW version: www.furaffinity.net: REFSHEET COMMISSION // Ravegeam by Drawain


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 17, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## drawain (Jun 26, 2017)

Gift for an awesome someone on FB!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 26, 2017)

Your paintings are very proficient.


----------



## drawain (Jun 30, 2017)

Fastly done animation for a course. I had to stick to these horrible colors, I'm sorry. x_x


----------



## drawain (Jul 16, 2017)

*The game: *Dropbox - 8Limbs.app.zip

My semesterproject, a 2D platformer game made in Unity with the Corgi Engine and the help of a programmer from a local games studio, is finally kinda done!

There are still a lot of things to fix and tweak, but semester break has started and I have no access to the university's equipment right now. And for a first try and with the limited time at hand it turned out better than thought.

The game is only playable for MAC currently, sadly. Which pisses me off greatly, I don't even have a MAC! I'll fix that next semester.


----------



## drawain (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh and some concept art from the game:




And my 3D project that will be printed during semesterbreak. My OC Nagaoh Antares. This was my first real 3D sculpt that I didn't just abandoned before the lowpoly version even was completed.
Started in *Blender *as lowpoly. Then continued in *Sculptris*.


----------



## drawain (Jul 19, 2017)

Recent commissions, sketches and studies.


----------



## drawain (Jul 23, 2017)

Chibi badge for someone on Facebook. Such bad photo quality, I'm sorry...

Traded art for fur. Need it to practise before I screw up my super expensive premium fur. ¤_¤


----------



## drawain (Aug 23, 2017)

Stuff I did the last weeks.


----------



## drawain (Aug 23, 2017)

More Spark device sketches and the last one done in Photoshop which will be turned into a painting. It's fan art of Celldweller. The toads are tests for a professional film project of a friend which will star classical puppetry special effects. If it works out. His time frame has gotten reduced drastically. xD But I have fun crafting with him at least and do it for the experience to enrich personal future projects of mine.


----------



## drawain (Aug 31, 2017)

The vernid Talario of Propper. A fur practice and raffle price. I didn't held a raffle, I was just asked to replace an artist that didn't reply anymore and refused to do the art. 



 
Process gif (click to enlarge):


----------



## drawain (Sep 5, 2017)

Ipad + hand sketches:
   
 

And regular PS stuff: a Huppermage from Wakfu as a casual beach girl.


----------



## lemonlunch (Sep 10, 2017)

wow dude, your stuff is pretty good! lovely rendering


----------



## drawain (Sep 19, 2017)

Thank you, Lemonlunch! 


Aaand first batch of Telegram stickers of my sona.


----------



## Silvv (Sep 24, 2017)

Omg your art is so good and professional. I absolutysty love it. <3 uwu


----------



## drawain (Oct 9, 2017)

Another ref to add to my Portfolio. Commissioned by Klingendrache from FA.



 

A sketch for Ravegeam from FA.


----------



## drawain (Jan 14, 2018)

Update time!



 


 
(Celldweller fan art)





(tabletwoven)







 



 





 
​


----------



## drawain (May 16, 2018)

My tiny jump'n'run level created with Unity(Corgi Engine).

It was my studentsproject back from 2nd semester. And I finally managed to move the data from uni to my computer to export the game for Windows now too. Was about time! 
It is a raw mockup and has some bugs. And the game design is a mess. But this was HARD work with a tight deadline and we all had no prior Unity experience. While G20 was escalating in Hamburg I was doing nightshifts at uni! :'D
Luckily Benedikt Göpfert (Beardshaker games) supported us with his scripts and Unity problem solving skills! Prof. Mareike Ottrand (Studio Fizbin) helped us with the visual game development and story.

W I N D O W S https://www.dropbox.com/s/ncuca60np.....ndows.zip?dl=0

M A C https://www.dropbox.com/s/qibuhvo8o.....s_mac.zip?dl=0

G A M E P L A Y V I D E O




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=886377981544838
			




For those who don't wanna play, but still want to see the game.
Music by Dargaard.


----------



## drawain (May 17, 2018)

I finally scanned my precious moody dragoness at uni today. Offering it as print via REDBUBBLE here.
I haven't ordered prints there before, just shirts, so better buy in standard petite measurements,
just in case for the sake of the quality.

"This dragon is a cruel divine being.
She's disinterested in mortals at best and enjoys to be feared as merciless monster at worst.
Her gentle appearance is lost as soon as she's awoken.
Then a sharp intelligent channelled rage will reveal itself in her eyes."




Commissioned by Kikonine(right), for him and his mate Shakotan(left).





Sppedpainting of my favorite character from my favorite childhood series OBAN STAR RACERS.
With the saddest backstory a crab can have. T_T
Muirs episode: 










Commissioned by Tora/DatRobot.


----------



## Ginza (May 17, 2018)

You have some real talent!! Keep up the excellent work :3


----------



## drawain (Jun 8, 2018)

Thank you Ginza! c:
___
Colored this older sketch for fun. (Original character by Pogonip: Userpage of Pogonip -- Fur Affinity [dot] net)


----------



## drawain (Jun 29, 2018)

The humiliation of the Lagavulin. Slay the Spire parody requested by my boyfriend. 
He loves the game and we both love this funky veteran ocarina-crab boss. 
(Yes, that guy is wearing a golden mask while playing an instrument. He's that special.)


----------



## drawain (Jul 22, 2018)

More art!


----------



## drawain (Jul 22, 2018)

Finished a design yesterday, you can bid on the character if you like it.  
www.furaffinity.net: AUCTION[OPEN] // Copperflame Imp by Drawain



 

And process imagery of Rithuras' commission.


 



 



 



 ​


----------



## drawain (Jul 24, 2018)

Study from photo.


 
Source:


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

Can you do a sketch of my dragonsona


----------



## drawain (Jul 24, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Can you do a sketch of my dragonsona


Hi, thanks for your interest! I can offer a sketch in this style for 15€.


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

I live in the USA


----------



## drawain (Jul 24, 2018)

The Universe said:


> I live in the USA


If you have Paypal then currency is no problem. Otherwise I fear a commission is not possible then sadly.  I know no other way of handling this.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 24, 2018)

drawain said:


> If you have Paypal then currency is no problem. Otherwise I fear a commission is not possible then sadly.  I know no other way of handling this.


You can use Google Pay with a gmail, actually~~. You don't have to have a bank account either. Just a debit card. >u>


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2018)

Ok


----------



## drawain (Jul 24, 2018)

PercyD said:


> You can use Google Pay with a gmail, actually~~. You don't have to have a bank account either. Just a debit card. >u>


Oh, that's some valuable info, thanks! c:


----------



## drawain (Jul 27, 2018)

Would be nice if images would be resizable here. I always have to scale the images down extra small in Photoshop for the forum. :I

This is an anthro Mushussu. I think they are sumeric or babylonian mythological creatures. Snakehead, lion frontlegs, eagle hindlegs and a scorpion's stinger.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 27, 2018)

Reminds me a bit of an eel.


----------



## drawain (Jul 27, 2018)

Oh! I love muraine eels, must have sneaked into the aesthetic. :3


----------



## PercyD (Jul 27, 2018)

drawain said:


> Oh! I love muraine eels, must have sneaked into the aesthetic. :3


I might do a design for Ursula's pets/friends from the little mermaid. She's gets so upset when her eels are destroyed, they deserve an anthro design cx


----------



## drawain (Jul 28, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I might do a design for Ursula's pets/friends from the little mermaid. She's gets so upset when her eels are destroyed, they deserve an anthro design cx


Gimme a link when they are done.


----------



## drawain (Jul 29, 2018)

Traded art for gem and fossil pendants.  That's how you get a dragon's attention!
Please fave the original on FA if you like it and want to support me. Thank you! 
www.furaffinity.net: TRADE // Shiny Skelk [+process GIF] by Drawain

Process:



Result:


Personal character of Isao 
Userpage of Isao -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Skelk (c) Guildwars 2


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2018)

Fantastic!


----------



## drawain (Jul 30, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Fantastic!


Thank you! :F


----------



## drawain (Aug 16, 2018)

Chibified OC Nagao





And the two following artworks were done on iPad by hand - I have no pen.


----------



## Nadiafur (Aug 16, 2018)

The design of that siren tooth-mushroom thing is so captivating *_* I keep looking at it and thinking about what environment that would belong in??


----------

